
A Greener Google - shinryuu
https://agreenergoogle.com/
======
franciscop
This is a parody site as it says on the very bottom:

> This site is not sponsored by or supported in any way by Google. It is a
> parody site protected as "fair use" under Section 107 of the Copyright Act.
> If you work for the legal department of Google, and you believe your brand
> is being negatively affected by an announcement that you would want to halt
> the climate emergency, please email nyc@extinctionrebellion.us.

IMHO it's a bit over the top;
[https://amazondating.co/](https://amazondating.co/) for example is obviously
a parody and still achieves its objective great. This google site is not
obvious at all, only a tiny notice with low contrast says it is on the bottom.

~~~
jader201
Parody without being obvious is no longer parody. It's just misleading.

------
kingvash
Google executives finally doing the thing their employees have wanted for
months.

[https://medium.com/@googworkersac/google-workers-are-
strikin...](https://medium.com/@googworkersac/google-workers-are-striking-for-
climate-sept-20-7eba2100b621)

[edit]: they got me good with their "In lieu of our normal April Fools’ joke,
today we’re getting serious"

~~~
ForHackernews
They're not. It's a fake.

------
ForHackernews
Is this real, or an April Fool's Day prank?

The custom domain name + Google branding has the feel of a Yes Men[0] project
designed to shame Google into doing the right thing.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men)

 __Edit: __Very tiny print at the bottom:

> This site is not sponsored by or supported in any way by Google. It is a
> parody site protected as "fair use" under Section 107 of the Copyright Act.
> If you work for the legal department of Google, and you believe your brand
> is being negatively affected by an announcement that you would want to halt
> the climate emergency, please email nyc@extinctionrebellion.us.

------
andor
Why is this flagged? It's a great way to use April fools for a good purpose.

------
greenlifegal
Sick joke, not funny. This negatively effects the movement. Whoever
wrote/participated in this article should be ashamed.

------
s9w
How is it even possible that this is posted again? This was killed earlier for
good reasons
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22746260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22746260)

~~~
ForHackernews
The "good reason" being that it shamed Google?

~~~
s9w
Its a site that fakes being google while it is by extinction rebellion, one of
the most vile group of people on the face of the earth

~~~
uxcolumbo
RE: one of the most vile group of people on the face of the earth

Can you explain why? What makes them vile?

------
nathanaldensr
Another killed thread said this is a product of Extinction Rebellion.

------
Majestic121
The HTTPS certificate is from Let's Encrypt, unlike most Google services.

The website also has some bugs, including a useless search bar and an inactive
menu bar.

I would not put too much faith in this being real.

------
mab122
Soo... what about china? And fossil fuel companies using GCP?

~~~
londons_explore
"Zero contracts with fossil fuel companies" presumably covers GCP...

Does that mean hundreds of thousands of oil company employees will receive
"access denied" when they try to log into their email this morning?

If so, that scares me - My industry isn't oil, but I don't want my service
provider pulling the rug out from under me with zero notice based on it being
'good PR' to do so...

